# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Die SUCHE komfortabler gestalten?

## dschonnie70+

Prosit Neujahr 2018!
Ich habe jetzt nur eine rein forumstechnische Frage:
Wenn ich in die SUCHE "Methadon" eingebe, erhalte ich hunderte Themen. Wenn ich Glück habe (hab auch ich leider nicht), ist auf Seite 1 der Begriff  METHADON  _gelb_  markiert. Wenn aber ein Thema  117 (!) Seiten hat:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...light=methadon
... muss ich mir dann 1/2 Tag Urlaub nehmen, um darin irgendwo, vielleicht auf Seite Nr. 98, den gelb markierten Begriff  Methadon  zu finden. Wäre es möglich, die Technik so weit zu bringen, programmieren, dass in einem Thema zumindest die 1. Seite mit dem Begriff bei der Suche aufpoppt, in diesem Fall die Seite 98?
Alles Gute für 2018 und danach, sofern ...
Gruß - Hans

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Hans,

möglicherweise hast Du nicht die oben rechts mit einer Lupe angedeutete Forumssuchfunktion angeklickt, denn sonst wärst Du schon bei der 2. Position, die sich dann aufgetan hat, fündig geworden:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?10205-Methadon-wirkt-bei-Chemoresistenz&p=101730#post101730

Gruß Harald

P.S.: Und in diesem: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...200#post102200 thread hast Du Dich schon selbst zu Wort gemeldet.

----------


## Hvielemi

Zwei Dinge, lieber Hans:

Erstens wäre dieses Problem, über das ich mich auch schon geärgert hatte,
besser in "Hilfe und FAQ" aufgehoben.

und

Zweitens fändest Du in diesem Thread wohl schneller das Stichwort
'Kamillentee' als 'Methadon', siehe Seite 98.
Falls Du trotzdem gucken möchtest, was Hvielemi zu Methadon schrub:
Ganz aktuell, guck hier:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...014#post104014


Etwa auf Seite #236 gibt es dann gute Wünsche für 2019!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> Etwa auf Seite #236 gibt es dann gute Wünsche für 2019!
> Konrad


Das wäre doch toll oder besser doll.

Auf denn! Meine guten Wünsche begleiten Dich.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Erstens wäre dieses Problem, über das ich mich auch schon geärgert hatte,
> besser in "Hilfe und FAQ" aufgehoben.


Danke, lieber Ralf,
 für's Verschieben.

Wünsche allseits ein frohes Perihel! 
(näher als heute an die wärmende Sonne kommen wir dieses Jahr nimmer)
Konrad


PS@Harald:
Lieber 'toll'! 
'Doll' klingt in alemannischen und wohl auch pfälzischen Ohren
irgendwie nordlichternd schräg. Aber so 'nem Hamburger Viermaster
sei das erlaubt.

----------


## Georg_

Man kann bei der erweiterten Suche auswählen: "Treffer anzeigen als: Themen Beiträge". Dann werden einem direkt die betreffenden Beiträge in einem Thread angezeigt, in denen der Suchbegriff vorkommt. 

Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

> PS@Harald:
> Lieber 'toll'!
> 'Doll' klingt in alemannischen und wohl auch pfälzischen Ohren
> irgendwie nordlichternd schräg. Aber so 'nem Hamburger Viermaster sei das erlaubt.


Deutsche Sprache, schwierige Sprache, nämlich: 

*toll*
Adjektiv

    1.
    umgangssprachlich
    verwendet, um auszudrücken, dass man etwas sehr gut findet.
    "eine tolle Idee/Leistung"
    2.
    veraltet
    verrückt.
    "Was ist denn das für eine Idee! Du bist wohl toll?"

Adverbumgangssprachlich

    1.
    sehr heftig.
    "Es regnet ganz toll."


*doll
*
Adjektiv - 1. ungewöhnlich, unglaublich; 2. großartig, prachtvoll; 3. schlimm

Bedeutungsübersicht

  1.ungewöhnlich, unglaublich
  2.großartig, prachtvoll
  3.schlimm
  4.(norddeutsch) sehr, stark

Synonyme zu doll:
grandios, heftig, herausragend, kräftig, lässig, massiv, saftig, schwer, spitze, toll, überragend, unsinnig, vehement, wuchtig, wundervoll.

Ja,* wundervoll*, das wäre die treffendste Bezeichnung gewesen!

Gruß Harald

----------


## dschonnie70+

@ alle: Tiefschürfende Erläuterungen zu "doll - toll", Viermaster, pfälzisch usw. verwässern mein Anliegen. Pardon!
Ich weiß leider noch immer nicht, wie ich in dem von mir bei # 1 verlinkten Thema, das 117 Seiten hat, über die SUCHE direkt zu, ggf., Seite 98 komme, wenn dort erstmals METHADON erwähnt wurde. Dazu:
a) kommt im oben von mir verlinkten Thema von Konrad, 117 Seiten stark, das Wort METHADON vor?
b) Wenn ja, auf Seite wieviel?
c) Wie komme ich dann, ggf., über die SUCHE direkt dorthin oder geht das nicht und ich muss alle Seiten, 1/2 Tag Urlaub, durchlesen?
Gruß - Hans

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Hans,
mir schein angesichts der Suchergebnisse meiner Versuche,
man könne genauso 'Viermaster' eingeben anstelle von 'Methadon'.
Die Ergebnisse in der Erweiterten Suche sind in beiden Fällen chaotisch. 
Teilweise ist es spannend, in den Treffern zu surfen. 
Dabei lernt man zwar vieles, aber eben nichts zu Methadon.

Ob das an mir liege, oder an der Suchfunktion, kann ich naturgemäss
nicht beurteilen. Wir bekommen vielleicht weitere Tipps dazu?


Konrad


Übrigens:
In 'meinem' 177-Seiten-Thread steht zwar auch viel Unsinniges und
Offtopic-Blödelei, aber wohl kaum etwas zu Methadon. Falls doch,
wäre es bestimmt nichts Lesenswertes.

----------


## Georg_

Ich würde so vorgehen: in der erweiterten Suche eingeben, Suchbegriff "Methadon", Benutzer Hvielemi, Drop-down Themen von Benutzer suchen, ganz unten markieren Treffer anzeigen als Beiträge.

Bei mir kommt dann "Oh ja, lieber Carlos, das machen wir." In diesem Beitrag (#1011) wird Methadon erwähnt.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke Georg, für die Gebrauchsanleitung
auch mit dem Stichwort 'Kamillentee' kommen so passende Ergebnisse.

Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Eben habe ich es mit nur Titel , also Methadon, und nur 1 Jahr zurück versucht und bekam exakt rund 10 threads angezeigt, die alle in der Überschrift das Wort Methadon enthielten. Zur Nachahmung empfohlen! Es klappt.

Gruß Harald

----------

